# Do you all think it is worth getting an Xbox One X if you already have a PS4 Pro.



## Asisvenia

It doesn't make sense for me. According to your signature, you have a good computer then why don't you just buy that multiplats games on the Steam and play exclusive PS games on the PS4 Pro ? + you can play all of the games with Xbox controller on the computer. Currently, I don't see any logical reason to buy an Xbox One X because it doesn't have any exclusives for us.


----------



## seabiscuit68

I had the PS4 Pro and ended up selling it after I played all the exclusives I was interested in. I have an Xbox One X now (I prefer Xbox Live and have been in the Xbox family since the original). There is definitely a difference between the Pro and the Xbox One X. Horizon Zero Dawn was gorgeous, but games that are enhanced on the One X are just so so clean looking.

If you play a lot of console multiplats, I would get it. If you play mostly PC and console game for the occasional sports game / exclusive, I'd skip it.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Asisvenia said:


> It doesn't make sense for me. According to your signature, you have a good computer then why don't you just buy that multiplats games on the Steam and play exclusive PS games on the PS4 Pro ? + you can play all of the games with Xbox controller on the computer. Currently, I don't see any logical reason to buy an Xbox One X because it doesn't have any exclusives for us.


This. Use your PS4 for exclusives, and use your PC for anything else. Microsoft is making all XBox exclusives available for PC in the future, so Xbox is simply becoming a platform for people who cannot afford PC.


----------



## KCDC

Pretty much the same response from me. 

PS4 Pro for the exclusives

Over-the-top PC for everything else

Nvidia Shield to gamestream 4k (HDR soon) to my TV when I feel like playing PC games in my living room. Literally removes any need for Xbone X outside of a bluray 4k player.. Only downside there is lack of controller compatibility. The latest Xbone S controllers work with it perfect, some say their PS4 controllers do too, but my button mappings all screwy. The Nvidia controllers aren't that bad actually.


----------

